

Google's Schmidt urges N. Korea to embrace Web - aynlaplant
http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/10/news/eric-schmidt-google-north-korea/

======
kabdib
"Mommy, the Internet is slow again."

"Shut up, dear, and finish your bark."

I'm reading _Escape from Camp 14_ and _Nothing to Envy_, and it's horrible.
They don't need bandwidth, they need something more fundamental (and I don't
mean food).

------
jakubp
It looks to me increasingly that Mr. Schmidt is aiming at a political office.
I'm wondering which one... in the US or international, e.g. United Nations?

------
shocks
Ha. Yeah. That's definitely going to happen.

------
darrencauthon
Good luck with that.

